# High $$$ Pedals



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMX-Vintage...169217?hash=item5d67d80681:g:EVQAAOSwaB5XuLPF
How are these so expensive?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2016)

They still have a ways to go...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262584539767

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162112587495


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> They still have a ways to go...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262584539767
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162112587495




Wow! That second link, is just flat out crazy! Must be someone from Japan spending his savings.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Whoa! That seller must have been jacked up.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 23, 2016)

Holy crap! I've been chasing the wrong junk! Now, the mere thought that some POS BMX could cross C/L and dumb looking horse shoe pedals worth 2 grand? would be missed? crazy.

And Geez, them BMX collectors, they's youngsters. give that junk another 20 years, 30 maybe, they'll be retired old farts fighting for, in comparison to TOC and  vintage cruisers and the like, for these 'new' toys, super double crazy.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2016)

at $730.   4 days to go
I'm out.....


----------



## bairdco (Aug 23, 2016)

It's the nostalgia factor.

If you're a bike guy in you're 40's-50's, odds are you rode a bmx bike as a kid. And probably destroyed it, sold it, got it stolen, or just moved on to cars or something.

Now you want that stuff back like everyone else, and it ain't cheap to relive your childhood.

Unlike a lot of classic ballooners, most of the high end bmx stuff was only available for 1-2 years before newer, lighter, better stuff replaced it. And the old parts were sold, traded, or broken as we constantly upgraded our bikes.

Just search "old school bmx" on ebay and you'll be amazed at the insane prices people ask, and usually get.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 23, 2016)

760.00-- 8:23 tuesday pm ,


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 24, 2016)

I had no idea what the BMX market was all about until I stumbled upon these old school BMX rims .Weinmann's version of the Araya 7B ? I was puzzled by the Westwood label so my Google searches never worked .Scott A. had a link to a completed listing on ebay,I was amazed at what they were selling for . I could not keep up with my orders over on the BMX museum group .I shipped those rims all over the world,the Asian market for them was especially hot.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 24, 2016)

wow ...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 27, 2016)

Over 1500$! Daaaaang!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Over 1500$! Daaaaang!




Ya, $1525 was the winning bid. Sure glad I don't know how to play that game.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 27, 2016)

*Got these from Bike ... (CABE member Paul G.) maybe twelve
years ago.   Gifted them to a friend.

..... patric


post script ... they are self-leveling.








 






 *


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------

